# Microsoft Photo Editor - Error Reading File



## Zefkaas (May 29, 2008)

Hi there

I am currently running XP service pack 2 and I have Office 2007 installed.

Out of preference I still use Microsoft Photo Editor 3.01, which comes from a previous version of Office. I have been using this program for years, but recently I have started getting the error message "error reading file" when attempying to open a photo larger than 1mb.

I have tried re-installing the program but it made no difference.

Please give me suggestions...

It is not lack of memory by the way, I have 1gb ram, and not so long ago I only had 512mb and it still worked perfectly then too. Also, I can open my photo's with other programs such as Picasa and Nero Photosnap, but I really do not want to convert to using these programs as I use Photo Editor for work purposes and my lack of PC skill makes it very hard for me to convert to another program entireld and re-learn everything from scratch.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## highland (Feb 19, 2010)

I save some digital pictures to a folder the thumb nails are ok but when I go to enlarge I get error reading file


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Does this help? http://social.answers.microsoft.com...s/thread/8abc365a-3130-4b2c-83da-068b38f3400d


----------

